# OpenPAM/SSHD privacy hole (FreeBSD 9.2+ affected)



## aZ (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello,

I found that in the new FreeBSD 9.2 (probably in 10 also) updated OpenPAM sources. The big embarrassment was in pam_get_authtok.c. The problem is that even without a valid SSH login it's possible to know the server's hostname.


```
az@az:/home/az % ssh 1.2.3.4
Password for az@real.hostname.com:
```

Changes made by "des": http://www.openpam.org/changeset/510/openpam/trunk/lib

I really do not think that this behavior must be present! I ask the community to pay attention to it and remove these harmful changes.

Kind regards,
aZ.


----------

